# First time ever(pics added)



## jimmyjohn13 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks to everyone that helped me with all of my questions. I got out the first time ever last night. I was just hoping to at least see a carp. When Iit just started getting dark I kept seeing ripples so I put the spotlight on them and I saw a carp. I kept looking and I eventually shot 
2carp, 
2 gar,
3 bowfin.

I did a lot better than I thought. I only mised about 10 times, which was a lot better than I thought. I stayed out untill about 1:00. I am really addicted now. Can't wait to do it again. I will try to post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sounds like a good time out.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

congrats man your ruined for sure now :lol:

any size to any of the fish?


----------



## jimmyjohn13 (Feb 22, 2009)

I am definitely addicted. Icouldn't sleep last night. I wanted to go out so bad but it was raining and snowing all night. 
The bigger carp and gar were 30" I am not sure on the rest. I didn;t get any weights because my dad made me get rid of them before I found my scale.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

nice bunch of fish :beer: the one gar looks to be good sized is it a spotted gar? or shortnose?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Awesome job man! You have no idea how jelous I am right now. I resorted to going to a lake and repeatedly shooting a 2 liter bottle for hours on end for some enjoyment. YOU got to be sticking fish (quite successfully, I might add!)

Keep up the good work and say goodbye to doing anything but shoot for the rest of your life!


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

nice job dude :beer: i have been out a couple times but the carp are still sittin deep in the river. there pretty hard to pick out right now.


----------



## jimmyjohn13 (Feb 22, 2009)

it was a spotted gar it was right on top of te water about 1 foot friom the edge of the boat

I wen t out again last night and the water was way up and i think that the loos dirt was washed in becasue I couldn't see anything I cant stand not going

I get friday off of school, so tomorrow night, friday night, probably saturday too.CANT WAIT


----------



## jimmyjohn13 (Feb 22, 2009)

got out thursday night and I found a new spot. I ened up with 5 carp and 5 bowfin


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

That's so cool that you get to be out shooting right now. Meanwhile me and trapper are stuck trying to keep ourselves preoccupied for the next 3 weeks. If you could, post some more pics of anything you get. It's always nice to see success, even if I can't actually be out shooting.


----------



## jimmyjohn13 (Feb 22, 2009)

got out friday and ened up with 7. 2 carp and 5 buffalo.
Are buffalo usually spooky beacuase we had a hard time getting them to stay still?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

buffalo are fish created by the devil that are impossible to kill they really like to pull off arrows or have your arrows bounce off of them. :bartime: other than that i know nothing about those elusive fish


----------



## jimmyjohn13 (Feb 22, 2009)

I know what you mean about them bouncing off. I was positive I hit one and I started pulling and their wasn't anything on my arrow. A minute later in the same spot I shot one that had a huge gash in it.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

trapper_2 said:


> buffalo are fish created by the devil that are impossible to kill they really like to pull off arrows or have your arrows bounce off of them. :bartime: other than that i know nothing about those elusive fish


Actually I'm pretty sure they where created by God and seem to swim right into my arrows with very few pulling off or bouncing.

Those sucker fish on the other hand - OI! (might have to take this into the off-topic thread)


----------

